# Wpływ arteterapii na rozwój emocjonalno-społeczny (pomocy:)



## lord_mario

Witajcie
Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc przetłumaczyć temat pracy na język angielski? To dla mnie bardzo ważne a niechciałbym tu namieszać :/



> Wpływ arteterapii na rozwój emocjonalno-społeczny dzieci z dysfunkcjami na przykładzie Młodzieżowego Ośrodka Socjoterapii w Józefowie.



z góry dziękuję! )


----------



## BezierCurve

Zacznijmy może od:

The impact of art therapy on emotional and social development in children with dysfunctions; case study: the Sociotherapy Center for Youth in Józefów.

Mam nadzieję, że nejtiwi pomogą...


----------



## NotNow

BezierCurve said:


> The impact of art therapy on the emotional and social development in children with dysfunctions; case study: the Sociotherapy Center for Youth in Józefów.


 
The definite article makes it sound a little bit better.


----------



## Szkot

Zastanawiam się czy stosuje się w literaturze fachowej 'children with dysfunctions' (w Google bardzo rzadko).  Polecam coś w rodzaju:  'on the development of children with emotional and social difficulties'.


----------



## BezierCurve

Cenna uwaga; jednak "dysfunkcje" niekoniecznie muszą odnosić się bezpośrednio do sfery emocjonalnej czy społecznej. Teoretycznie może być to np. dysleksja czy dyspraksja. Autor zresztą będzie wiedział najlepiej...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> Zastanawiam się czy stosuje się w literaturze fachowej 'children with dysfunctions' (w Google bardzo rzadko). Polecam coś w rodzaju: 'on the development of children with emotional and social difficulties'.


 Myślę, że bardziej idiomatycznie po angielsku będzie 'dysfunctional children'. Angielski lubi przymiotniki bardziej niż doczepki rzeczownikowe på wyrazie określanym.


----------



## lord_mario

Dziekuje wam wszystkim postaram się jakąś opcję wybrać  Miłego dnia


----------



## BezierCurve

Ben Jamin said:


> Myślę, że bardziej idiomatycznie po angielsku będzie 'dysfunctional children'. Angielski lubi przymiotniki bardziej niż doczepki rzeczownikowe på wyrazie określanym.


 
Fakt, istnieje jednak trend do unikania "judgementalnych" określeń w dziedzinach związanych z psychologią i zdrowiem ogólnie, często więc zamiast "patient" pisze się "client", więc może zamiast nadawać epitet "dysfunctional" lepiej napisać "with dysfunctions", opisując jedynie zachowanie, nie osobę.


----------



## kknd

bez sensu muszę przyznać – powinni sobie to tłumaczyć tak: pacjent to osoba potrzebująca pomocy, klient to osoba kupująca, źródło mojego zarobku. no i które podejście jest bardziej ludzkie?…


----------



## BezierCurve

Zgoda, wielu ludziom łatwiej jednak przyjąć do wiadomości, że są "klientami" (kimś, kto przyszedł po "usługę"), niż "pacjentami", czyli biernymi obiektami terapii, z którymi coś jest nie tak


----------

